# New Car Help.... *Car Now Ordered*



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

Looking to sell the TT and get something more practical and automatic (I'm getting old..23).

Criteria;

1. Need to be 4/5dr (so I can have passengers).
2. Automatic.
3. New or up to 1 year old.
4. Up to £23,000 (£25k maybe at a push - depends what my TT sells for).
5. Sensible emissions (company car) and mpg. 
6. Prefer petrol as do 6k miles per annum.

I like the look of the new C-Class sport or A4.

Has anyone got any good ideas as to what I should consider?

Cheers.


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

Most petrol Autos are really high on emissions, usually more than 160g/km which screws up the Company depreciation!

Petrol Mercs are better than diesels and auto Mercs are better than Manuals. Any other C Class Merc models are better than C Class Merc Sport models.

At 23 yrs of age Mercs shouldn't be on your radar, but if they are buy a non-Sport C220cdi Auto and please, please,please try it properly first.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

My musings...

We bought an A4 (two actually) and I've found that there is far more passenger room in a Golf than there is in an A4. (These were B6 variants mind, the B7 was marginally better.)

So if it's just about making passengers comfortable, then an A4 isn't great if it's going to be used for adults.

And when you say new car, do you mean new to you or brand spanking new? you could get a lot of SH car for 23k.


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

ag said:


> Most petrol Autos are really high on emissions, usually more than 160g/km which screws up the Company depreciation!
> 
> Petrol Mercs are better than diesels and auto Mercs are better than Manuals. Any other C Class Merc models are better than C Class Merc Sport models.
> 
> At 23 yrs of age Mercs shouldn't be on your radar, but if they are buy a non-Sport C220cdi Auto and please, please,please try it properly first.


What's wrong with the C Class Sport models? I've found an 11 plate C220CDI Sport (face lifted) for £23,500. WOuld always try before I buy.

I think I have old taste...prefer the idea of a big saloon to a Golf GTI or similar....


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

Kell said:


> My musings...
> 
> We bought an A4 (two actually) and I've found that there is far more passenger room in a Golf than there is in an A4. (These were B6 variants mind, the B7 was marginally better.)
> 
> ...


I had a mk5 Golf before and found the passenger room in the back was good. Looked at the new 1 Series yesterday and was disappointed in the rear space. I would only occasionally have passengers but it was tight.

I'm happy with brand new, pre reg, or second hand up to say 1 year old....depends on the deal.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

I am slightly confused by the "Company Car" and you paying for it or does your company have a policy on cars which mean lower emmissions



ag said:


> Petrol Mercs are better than diesels


Eh?????? will be dependent on mileage these days, the C250CGi Sport is superb (My parents have one), bloody quick as well, all are Blue Efficiency so the emmisions are lower. You should be able to pick up a 1 year old one for around £21k direct from Merc.



ag said:


> Auto Mercs are better than Manuals.


True



ag said:


> Any other C Class Merc models are better than C Class Merc Sport models.


Rubbish

Look at the BMW 320D, really low emmissions
A4 is being replaced soon


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

jbell said:


> I am slightly confused by the "Company Car" and you paying for it or does your company have a policy on cars which mean lower emmissions
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It will be a company car so I want lower emissions to avoid paying lots of tax for the privilege. C250 CGI is tempting. The C180CGI is a tad under powered imo.


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

jbell said:


> I am slightly confused by the "Company Car" and you paying for it or does your company have a policy on cars which mean lower emmissions
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sport models ride harshly while giving no discernable handling improvement over a non-sport model, indeed my experience is that grip on most roads is actually superior with non-sport models with the same tyre sizes. Wierd, but true.

Sport models have seats that fit the smaller framed individual nicely, but for anyone over about 13 stones they pinch your back. This does improve a little with age though.

As an ownership proposition they are probably ok, but to drive some are not very nice.


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

ag said:


> jbell said:
> 
> 
> > I am slightly confused by the "Company Car" and you paying for it or does your company have a policy on cars which mean lower emmissions
> ...


Interesting feedback - thank you. I sat in one the other day and fitted like a glove (11.5 st) so was happy with the seats. Ride on my TT is harsh so would be interesting to compare if I get as far as a test drive.

Mercs dont seem to retain their value very well at all and this is something I need to take in to consideration. I certainly wouldn't buy a new merc unless I could get say 20% off!! :roll:


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

ag said:


> Sport models ride harshly while giving no discernable handling improvement over a non-sport model, indeed my experience is that grip on most roads is actually superior with non-sport models with the same tyre sizes. Wierd, but true.
> 
> Sport models have seats that fit the smaller framed individual nicely, but for anyone over about 13 stones they pinch your back. This does improve a little with age though.
> 
> As an ownership proposition they are probably ok, but to drive some are not very nice.


I was driving a Sport yesterday (17" wheels), the ride is firm but not harsh, I am 15 stone and find the seats very comfy (Leather), really nice to drive and COMMAND is a must IMO.

They depreciate massively in the first year, my parents bought a 1 year old C250CGi BE Sport with Leather (real), COMMAND and other goodies for £21k with 8k on the clock, it was an ex Merc fleet car, got it direct from Merc in Kingston upon Thames with 3 years GAP insurance, Scuff insurance and 2 free services thrown in!!!!!


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

mcmoody said:


> jbell said:
> 
> 
> > I am slightly confused by the "Company Car" and you paying for it or does your company have a policy on cars which mean lower emmissions.
> ...


Don't knock the 180, is is deceptive

A C220CDi SE is only 134 g/km so that is low

The BMW 320D M-Sport is 142


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

jbell said:


> They depreciate massively in the first year, my parents bought a 1 year old C250CGi BE Sport with Leather (real), COMMAND and other goodies for £21k with 8k on the clock, it was an ex Merc fleet car, got it direct from Merc in Kingston upon Thames with 3 years GAP insurance, Scuff insurance and 2 free services thrown in!!!!!


That sounds like a great buy - must of had a list price of circa £35k. Is it the pre facelift model though? I am struggling to find anything sub £23.5k for the new model.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

mcmoody said:


> jbell said:
> 
> 
> > They depreciate massively in the first year, my parents bought a 1 year old C250CGi BE Sport with Leather (real), COMMAND and other goodies for £21k with 8k on the clock, it was an ex Merc fleet car, got it direct from Merc in Kingston upon Thames with 3 years GAP insurance, Scuff insurance and 2 free services thrown in!!!!!
> ...


It is pre-facelift but exactly the spec they wanted and has the powered tailgate which for my mum at 5ft tall is a godsend lol. It is Indigolight Blue which is stunning with Privacy Glass.

It was about £35k new which shows the level of initial depreciation, there are not many facelift around yet, give it 6 months and they will flood the market as they de-fleet.

The 125 edition is nice but the engine is what will decide the price, C200CDi and C180CGi are plentyful, buy direct from Mercedes if you can


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

agree a lot of cars for 23k on the SH market

but if it has to be sub 1 year old, auto and good economy as the main criteria I'm not sure LOL

if you like the mercs I would say blue efficiency range then for low emissions. bro in law had a c180 blue efficiency auto. ticks the above 3 but hardly exciting, but then that's not on your list


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

mcmoody said:


> ag said:
> 
> 
> > Most petrol Autos are really high on emissions, usually more than 160g/km which screws up the Company depreciation!
> ...


you just posted you want petrol then suggested CDI?


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

i'm not sure how company car, emissions and tax works

but if looking for low emissions and something still quite nice

318d? think it's about 140g/km

even the c180 petrol blue efficiency emissions isn't that low


----------



## TJS (May 6, 2002)

Why not check out the new Citroen DS5, the interior is fantastic, especially for the driver. It also looks good and has the 5 doors you need.


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

p1tse said:


> you just posted you want petrol then suggested CDI?


Preference is for Petrol however I would consider a diesel.


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

TJS said:


> Why not check out the new Citroen DS5, the interior is fantastic, especially for the driver. It also looks good and has the 5 doors you need.


Looks ok but have you seen the price?!?! :lol: I couldn't bring myself to spend that kind of money on a citroen.


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

New car ordered - now just have to waitl

Audi A4 1.8 TFSI Mulitronic Saloon. Black Edition in silver with interior light pack.

Standard equipment is good on this model is very good so no need for lots of extras. Impressed by the engine and quality of the A4 so looking forward to getting it.

Will have to look to sell my TT in due course. Details in my signature for my black one if anyone is interested pm me. Also got my partners TT for sale atm.


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

have you thought about the Jag XF; stunning car to drive, auto and an amazing MPG. Failing that the new 3 series beamer witht the emissions below 120, sees company car tax halved I think. Good luck with it whatever you choose.


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

Cheers - thought about all of those. Not so keen on the new 3 series with the 2 litre models having only a single exhaust pipe! Do like the look of the XF but was told by everybody it's an old mans car and i'm only 23. Hopefully the A4 with 19's and some toys is more suited to young professional.


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

mcmoody said:


> Cheers - thought about all of those. Not so keen on the new 3 series with the 2 litre models having only a single exhaust pipe! Do like the look of the XF but was told by everybody it's an old mans car and i'm only 23. Hopefully the A4 with 19's and some toys is more suited to young professional.


Yes, I'm 50 and they look brilliant to me :lol: good luck with it mate - enjoy!! 8)


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

BrianR said:


> mcmoody said:
> 
> 
> > Cheers - thought about all of those. Not so keen on the new 3 series with the 2 litre models having only a single exhaust pipe! Do like the look of the XF but was told by everybody it's an old mans car and i'm only 23. Hopefully the A4 with 19's and some toys is more suited to young professional.
> ...


Cheers - i think they look great too! I know a few people with them and they are all 50 plus so....


----------

